# Validating the need for a DIY lawn care mobile application



## jdouglas (Sep 11, 2018)

Hey all,

I wanted to ask members of this community if they would use a mobile app that helps with DIY lawn care. Here is a small list of features i've outlined:

- Gets your plant hardiness zone based on your zipcode for grass types, pests, and diseases.
- Identify warm and cool season grasses via example photos and characteristics.
- Identify common weeds and how to kill/control them.
- Identify common issues with pests such as worms, moles, ants, grubs, etc.
- Identify grass diseases, molds, fungus, and provide how to deal with them.
- Soil Tests to indicate what you should do to your soil (Hand Test, Ph Test, etc).
- Fertilizer Calculator (Proper NPK for New lawns, established lawns, soil, thin, etc)
- Provides a "Lawn Care Plan" based on what your lawn looks like currently (Soil, Thin, Bare, Full, Full and Green) and the steps it will take each Month to get you to a beautiful lawn.
- Monthly breakdown of tasks to do that month: EX: June (Control Lawn Pests, Prevent Lawn Fungus, Spot Weed Control, etc)
- Notifications when a task is available EX: September 1st (You should now aerate)
- Notes on how high you should be mowing
- Weekly watering meter based on local weather station data (i.e. if it rains enough, it will notify you to turn off your sprinklers)
- Recommend Fertilizer, Seed, Weedkiller, Grub Killer, etc
- Historical Information to let you know what products you used last year and allow for change if they didn't work well

I would really appreciate it if you can take a quick 5-minute survey regarding the concept and features.

https://www.surveymonkey.com/r/DZBZJDG

I'd love to hear from you what your needs are as a avid DIY lawncare enthusiast in terms of what features this mobile application might have to make your life easier.


----------

